# Favorite Brand of Jeans?



## kaliraksha (Mar 17, 2006)

What is everyone's favorite brand of jeans?

I can't seem to find a brand I can stick with and was looking for suggestions?

I like low-rise, dark jeans... with a bootcut leg. However, whatever you guys like I want to try on out of curiosity.


----------



## star1692 (Mar 17, 2006)

Personally I'm in love with my Lucky brand jeans they fit perfect and look totally hot!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 17, 2006)

I second Lucky Brand! My favorite jeans by far! i love the Sundown and Sweet & Low styles.


----------



## luminious (Mar 17, 2006)

J. Lo


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 17, 2006)

baby phat lowrise bootcut, seven lowrise stretch bootcut, & my new fave - true religion dark rinse johnny jean


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 17, 2006)

i love seven for all mankind and antik, but generally i'm too short for them to fit me really well.. booo.

its hit and miss with express jeans - some of them are fab and some are totally awful, you just have to try them on. they change them up so often you just gotta go and see every once in a while. i'm 5'4" with hips, pretty curvy, and when they're right, they fit like a dream.

and surprisingly, i have a pair from abercrombie & fitch. usually i loathe their clothes but these jeans - emmas, in a size 2 short - fit perfectly.. my butt looks cute AND they're the right length! amazing.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 17, 2006)

My favorites are my Yanuks, but I also love Earnest Sewn and Seven for all Mankind.  Too bad they cost so much $$


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah I was thinking of investing in some Seven for Mankind jeans... I really want the perfect pair of jeans... some brands here I have definitely never though of looking into.. so thanks all!


----------



## mitsukai (Mar 18, 2006)

just be sure to try them on, unless you're 5'8" and skinny! the sevens i tried on were WAY too long, and some of the styles didn't fit me in the butt.. don't waste your money!


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 18, 2006)

I love Frankie B. jeans.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 18, 2006)

paige premium denim jeans are the best things ever. also rock and republic, certain seven for all mankind styles, and joe's jeans.

and i still love old school diesels. i've been wearing diesel for almost 7 years and i still love them. can you tell that MAC and expensive denim are my two financial weaknesses? lol.


----------



## ette (Mar 18, 2006)

^woah same bellaetoile, paiges are amazing, and i love sevens and r&r's. a lot of citizens fit me well too.


----------



## bottleblack (Mar 18, 2006)

i like american eagle jeans...the stretch low rise are both comfortable and well-fitting.


----------



## asnbrb (Mar 18, 2006)

I love my refuge jeans (the charlotte russe brand).  They have the "short" ones that are awesome for me (I'm 5'1") and they make my butt look great!  You can often find them on "buy one get one half off" deals and the most I've ever seen them go for was fifty.  

the only drawback is that my favorite ones are VERY low rise, so if I'm at the office I need a good belt.  They work with a nice belt.


----------



## lara (Mar 19, 2006)

Tsubi, Sass & Bide, 18th Amendment, Bettina Liano every now and then.

Also Levi 460's for basic jeans, but it's hard to find basic pairs without fashion embellishment.


----------



## panties (Mar 19, 2006)

i'm a classic gap jean fanatic. my style is classic and comfortable. most other jeans don't make the pant leg long enough for someone my size. i love my long and lean size 1 long or sometimes regular =)


----------



## tracie (Mar 19, 2006)

I love lucky brand or buckle jeans, lucky's are my first love.


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Tsubi, Sass & Bide, 18th Amendment, Bettina Liano every now and then.

Also Levi 460's for basic jeans, but it's hard to find basic pairs without fashion embellishment._

 
lord it is hard to find tsubi and sass & bide in los angeles right now. lindsay lohan wore them and the entire city ages 16-30 decided they needed to buy them. i LOVE them though, they're seriously amazing. i wish i could get my hands on more lean beans.


----------



## Chelly (Mar 20, 2006)

sevens fit me awesome

so do Citizens of HUmanity but they're so fucking espensive i feel guilty buying them. especially a pair of cropped jeans for like 210$.. wtf they're not even the entire leg length and theyre more expensive! lol

just find jeans that fit your body - its doesnt matter the brand


----------



## lara (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_lord it is hard to find tsubi and sass & bide in los angeles right now. lindsay lohan wore them and the entire city ages 16-30 decided they needed to buy them. i LOVE them though, they're seriously amazing. i wish i could get my hands on more lean beans._

 
The benefit of living in Sydney - I pick up all my stuff at designer warehouse sales. I'm a pretty standard size though, so I really have to scrap to find a pair to fit.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 21, 2006)

ax,guess and hollister


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_The benefit of living in Sydney - I pick up all my stuff at designer warehouse sales. I'm a pretty standard size though, so I really have to scrap to find a pair to fit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
that's right, they're both australian brands, aren't they? you guys are SO lucky, they're usually upwards of $260-300 USD here...although i can't complain, the sample and warehouse sales we get in los angeles are usually pretty good, you just need to go pirate/ninja style and kill people to get the good sizes and colors, lol.


----------



## melissa (Mar 22, 2006)

I love seven jeans and they fit me perfect.  BTW, i'm not super skinny nor am i super tall.

The standard inseam is pretty long (like 34"), but if you buy them from a major department store, most of them offer free alterations.  Since you are looking for low rise, bootcut, dark wash jeans, I suggest you look into Seven's bootcut in NYD wash.  I believe thats their most popular wash and they come in stretch and non-stretch.


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 22, 2006)

like most designer pants, designer jeans are sold in a long length that you can have tailored to fit you perfectly.

my faves are citizens, sevens, and paige.  i also have a few pairs of bebe jeans that are really cute.  i just got my first pair of true religions and they fit pretty well, just shorter than other designer jeans.  

i've found citizens, sevens, hudson, paige, and juicy jeans in $50-100 price range at nordstrom rack and neiman's last call.


----------



## x-bebe (Apr 12, 2006)

Seven for all Mankind and Blue Cult are my favorites

But I own the most Guess (it's more affordable! and still looks good with lots of styles)


----------



## user26 (Apr 12, 2006)

I like Wet Seal Jeans.  The longs have a 35 inch inseam and they're $20 bucks.  Can't beat that.  Sometimes they're out of 3/4 longs though so that can be a pain...


----------



## Mar (Apr 12, 2006)

my favorite brand is moto, they fit the best out of all the jeans I've ever had. I really want to geta pair of tsubi jeans though!


----------



## ninabruja (Apr 12, 2006)

lip service "stretch fucking jeans" are my favorite.


----------



## AbercrombieBabe (Apr 12, 2006)

I love hollister, abercrombie and silver jeans


----------



## ELECTRIKK (Apr 12, 2006)

Paige Premium Denim jeans rock my world. they fit great are absolutely AMAZING.


----------



## ralenth (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm in love with Express' X2 jeans. I wish they would make them an inch shorter, but I guess we can't have everything we want.


----------



## x20Deepx (Apr 13, 2006)

I like Victoria's Secret jeans.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mitsukai* 
_just be sure to try them on, unless you're 5'8" and skinny! the sevens i tried on were WAY too long, and some of the styles didn't fit me in the butt.. don't waste your money! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too! i'm a size twelve (right now, ugh) and the size ran small in my opinion and they were super long. like wearing 4 inch heals with them and they would still be too long!
oh well.


----------



## Trax (Apr 13, 2006)

I love Lucky Brand jeans, the Sweet N Low and Lil Maggie styles. I'm also a huge fan of American Eagle Outfitters , Seven for All Mankind, and sometimes Abercrombie and Fitch.


----------



## Trax (Apr 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_me too! i'm a size twelve (right now, ugh) and the size ran small in my opinion and they were super long. like wearing 4 inch heals with them and they would still be too long!
oh well._

 
I'm a size 12 too and my Seven's don't fit me right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've only worn them once to dinner too. But hopefully I'll be losing 15-20 pounds soon so they'll fit me again! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yes, the sizes do run a lil small IMO, because their 12's (don't know what number that is... 32 or 34??) don't fit me.


----------



## holliedavis (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm 5'2" and a size 0/1, and I LOVE LUcky Jeans.  I have some serious hips and booty for my small frame, and Lucky's Dream jean and Lil' Maggie jean hug my curves and also sit low enough that the waist band doesn't rub my prominent hip bones.  PERFECT!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 16, 2006)

i have the best luck with gap jeans, i tihnk i have too much hip and ass for a lot of the other jeans and for whatever reason i can ussually find a pair of gap jeans that fit me well.


----------



## ralenth (Apr 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *liquidsirenhoney* 
_i have the best luck with gap jeans, i tihnk i have too much hip and ass for a lot of the other jeans and for whatever reason i can ussually find a pair of gap jeans that fit me well._

 
I've got the hip and ass alright, but I don't have enough leg for the GAP jeans. Boo.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 16, 2006)

I died the day I found Seven's and COH jeans. As someone who IS tall, I jumped for joy! Trying to fit into normal people jeans my whole life has been an absolute mess. Because I have been told so many times - I REALLY DO know the flood is OVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So to all you out there whining about having jeans that are too long, I have no sympathy! LOL - it's a heck of a lot easier to make'em shorter than it is to make'em longer!

I am thinking I want to try R&R jeans but I am scared! They are more expensive than Sevens & COH!! I am a die-hard... what can I say. A tall die-hard that is


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

Miss Sixty jeans are amazing xx


----------



## litlaur (Apr 20, 2006)

Lucky Brand and Diesel.

I love Diesels because I have a pretty small frame, and they tend to run small, so I can usually find something that fits. I want to save up and get more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I only have one pair, but everytime I'm at a store that carries them, I try some on because I love them so much. Yeah, I'm a dork.

Lucky Brand because they fit my waist and hips perfectly, and their short inseam is 29", and they're also not too pricy for me.


----------



## foxy684 (Apr 28, 2006)

express, gap, american eagle


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 11, 2006)

my absolute best pair of jeans ever was from american eagle, but they no longer make the same ones any more (they have them w/o stretch, and in a darker color, but that's not how I like them).

sevens are good too, as some other people have said.

I work in a department store, and a lot of people like DKNY jeans, I have never tried on any myself though, but a lot of them are bootcut, and in a darker color.


----------



## so_siqqq (Jun 13, 2006)

I love DKNY jeans. Their Skinny Jean is my basic jean and they're not that pricey. Most of their jeans are $60 and come in boot cut styles. 

Diesel Jeans though are my favorite. They fit really well and they too mostly have bootcut and skinny jeans (I HATE flare jeans). It's sooo bad having a Diesel store in Boston.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 13, 2006)

60 bucks for a pair of jeans is more than I'll pay.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 13, 2006)

So glad you posted this I'm tall too and am sick of wearing flats with my jeans! Gonna have to give these a try!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I died the day I found Seven's and COH jeans. As someone who IS tall, I jumped for joy! Trying to fit into normal people jeans my whole life has been an absolute mess. Because I have been told so many times - I REALLY DO know the flood is OVER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So to all you out there whining about having jeans that are too long, I have no sympathy! LOL - it's a heck of a lot easier to make'em shorter than it is to make'em longer!

I am thinking I want to try R&R jeans but I am scared! They are more expensive than Sevens & COH!! I am a die-hard... what can I say. A tall die-hard that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_60 bucks for a pair of jeans is more than I'll pay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's MAC $$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually am one of the few ppl who like old navy jeans, the low waist stretch bootleg, they're like perfect for me, & if i utterly destroy them (jeans only last me about 6months) it was only like $35 max, usually I only buy on sale cuz i'm cheap8) 

my other favorites are JCrew jeans (& their khakis/trousers too), but it's so hard to find them on sale in my size, except at the outlets & i only get to go like once a year, so i take extra care w/ those & do all the fancy schmancy wash inside out, line dry (to avoid ruining the elastic in the stretch fabrics), etc

I wanted a pair of the Victoria Beckham Rock & Republic jeans, but the price tag is about equal to my living stipend from one of my last contracts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so I passed....


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 14, 2006)

My favorite are my True Religion stretch dark denim joeys.  I spend way too much on makeup so I only have three pairs of high end jeans.  My Seven's are ok and my Citizens flatter my backside but are not as cute as my TR's.  My fave lower end jeans are by Jimmy Z.  I only know of one Jimmy Z store in So Cal and Im fortunate to live right by it.  They make the best jeans for my frame (Tall, hips and waist almost same measurement, flat butt).


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 14, 2006)

I only wear Diesel jeans... my absolute Fave...
i have about 12 pairs


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm still all about Lucky brand...all the way baby!


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 14, 2006)

I LOVE seven, rock and republic!!!  also paige denim!


----------



## FireLily0 (Jun 19, 2006)

My favorite jeans are True Religions - I am a complete fiend and own 13 pairs. I should probably get them insured considering they have cost me a pretty penny. I also wear Paige, Citizens, and Diesels... along with some Abercrombie when I do not want to ruin my expensive denim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC and True Religions are my addictions.


----------



## juniperstar (Jun 26, 2006)

Frankie B seems to fit me the best, although they're a bit long (but that can easily be changed).  Too expensive though =(


----------



## Catgut (Jun 27, 2006)

I love SFAM especially the Dojo - I think it's one of the most flattering jeans I've ever worn and it's easily dressed up or down


----------



## misslexa (Jun 28, 2006)

i swear by levis... only jeans that fit me right


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 9, 2006)

lucky jeans!


----------



## asraicat (Jul 9, 2006)

I was _waiting for someone to mention blue cult- they are so soft & worn in feeling, but not!

_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-bebe* 
_Seven for all Mankind and Blue Cult are my favorites

But I own the most Guess (it's more affordable! and still looks good with lots of styles)_


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 10, 2006)

Also Lucky Brand Jeans, Sweetheart jeans from Wet Seal, Wet Seal Ultra low rise jeans, True Religion, YMI, Seven7, man theres to many to name, these are few of the ones i love.... mostly love brands that fit my butt and hips porperly


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 
_lucky jeans!_

 
I've NEVER managed to find a pair of those that fit right...


----------



## ccarp001 (Jul 10, 2006)

Rock and Republic!!


----------



## user46 (Feb 24, 2008)

i LOVE the jeans from Charlotte Russe. I think the brand is Rampage, but don't quote me on it. They fit me just right.


----------



## user46 (Feb 24, 2008)

i just noticed i dug this thread up from 2 years ago, lol. oops. damn those links at the bottom of the pages.


----------



## blahblah03 (Feb 24, 2008)

evisu, antik denim, akademiks<3. also i like hollister jeans if im on a budget.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 24, 2008)

It has never been justified for me to buy a $200 pair of jeans.  I've never seen jeans on anyone that have just screamed "oh my god those make her look great".   I just try to find jeans that fit well and aren't too expensive especially now since all the brands have so many different cuts.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_i LOVE the jeans from Charlotte Russe. I think the brand is Rampage, but don't quote me on it. They fit me just right._

 
It's Refuge. I work there and I fold them all day longggg they're soft

My favorite pair of jeans is J Brand. They're just perfect. And I love Era of Chaos but I think they only sell it in LF stores.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 24, 2008)

DIESEL!!! <3 it's all I wear :B


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 25, 2008)

Levi's Curvy Cut, because those are the only jeans I have tried (so far) that fit my ample butt and don't give me plumber's ass


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 25, 2008)

Bardot/Calvin Klein..Ksubi and S&B when i have some spare cash!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

Arizona Skinny jeans.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2008)

Guess Jeans


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 27, 2008)

I always spend lots of money on jeans. Some people just don't understand it but its my thing just like some people will go spend $600 on shoes LOL I'm obsessed with Rock & Republic & Seven for all Mankind. I still wear all my old Miss Sixty jeans and those were always an old fave! I can't wear anything else, i don't know why. I'll wear $400 CND R&R jeans with a $12 shirt. Its not about the money or acting snobby. I just one of my cult like obsessions (like MAC...i think we can all relate to that here!) Luckily my boyfriend is just as bad and understands the "need" for expensive jeans but still gives me hell that all my jeans look the same! Its my birthday on March 1st and he want to take me shopping!!! Aaaahhhh new jeans!! I have about 20+ and most of them are stacked on a chair in my room waiting to be hemmed...........


----------



## beauty-junkie (Feb 27, 2008)

miss sixty & pepe jeans


----------



## Pure Vanity (Feb 27, 2008)

Diesel, topshop moto, river island and I have these next boyfriend jeans that I love.

Hudson jeans anyone? heard great things not sure about the 170 quid price tag.


----------



## messhead (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a pair of Hudson Jeans that I bought like two or three years ago. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE them!!! They are the ones with the flap pocket in the back and I haven't been able to find another pair that I like.

My favorite brands are True Religion and Rock and Republic!!! I just picked this pair up:




My fiance bought them for me but he had a heart attack when he saw the price tag. Needless to say no more expensive jeans for a LONG while unless I cough up the cash for them.


----------



## prettygirl (Feb 27, 2008)

I say Sevens.. they're soooo comfy.. and stretchy.... AND they do pretty good justice to my no-booty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 27, 2008)

Hudson are lovely, I'm wearing a pair right now. Also quite like my 7s. If you're in the UK and catch the House of Fraser sale right you can pick up both these brands for half price or less.


----------



## Flammable (Feb 27, 2008)

7FAM & True Religion.
I like Gap too!


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 28, 2008)

My favorite Jeans are my seven7 jeans and LB, I can not live with my jeans which i am purchasing 10 pairs today... Loves them


----------



## elmo1026 (Feb 28, 2008)

Paige Deimn


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 28, 2008)

i didn't purchase this jean but i tried it on at Macy's and love them. its Citizen for Humanity in their petite. it fits me so perfectly. i love them. i wish i have money for them though.

i really love the Seven For All Mankind that my sister got me and the American Eagle Favorite jean.


----------



## frocher (Feb 28, 2008)

Levis.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_
My favorite brands are True Religion and Rock and Republic!!! I just picked this pair up:





My fiance bought them for me but he had a heart attack when he saw the price tag. Needless to say no more expensive jeans for a LONG while unless I cough up the cash for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_






Those are Silver Strutters!! I got those right before christmas & they are beautiful!!! With Ontario sales tax, they were about $400 CND here and the sad part is, i still haven't worn them because they are sooooo long and despertly need to be hemmed!!

Great choice!!!


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

fjvkbjdn OMG THIS is my threaad! LOL sorry i just get really excited when it come to jeans. Jeans are probably more important to me than make up :O shocking i know. 
anyway, i can't choose just one favorite brand, so i'll list the merits of all my favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Rock and Republic*: Very nice pocket designs (don't like the new R's), MANY different styles, on some styles the fabric is very thin therefore tearing in the thighs and crotch is common (authenticforum.com for a list of styles that rip easily).  More of a jean for the younger set, most styles are looow-rise.
*Seven for all Mankind*: Excellent quality, many styles, sturdy fabric. A very good jean for all ages. Worth the price.
*True Religion*: very good quality, interesting leg seam (it wraps around the leg, Bobby style doesn't though), back pocket horseshoe design is cute, not overwhelming ( i don't like the new super large horseshoes though). Sturdy sturdy fabric. 
*Rich and Skinny*: mostly skinny jeans, nice selection of bold colours, fabric is thin, but WILL NOT rip, this fabric conforms to your leg so nicely they look like leggings, if you're a larger person they won't look right 'cos they'll show every flaw. Inside waistband and pockets lined with silk, blank back pockets, a little gold R on the upper right thigh. Better for the younger set or really fit ppl.
*Citizens of Humanity*: excellent quality, very luxurious fabric, good for the older crowd, simple back pockets. 
*Paige Premium Denim*: Excellent quality, good for the older crowd, most back pocket designs are blank, good fit (paige Adams Geller was a fit model)
*Hudson*: amazing fabric, fit very well, good selection (their wide leg jeans are AMAZING)

<3<3


----------



## jmthoreson (May 10, 2008)

I don't wear any denim that is not "designer" because the cuts and fabrics are just so much better then the cheap stuff! My favorite brand is True Religion in their johnny or bobby fit. (both straight legged styles, bobby has flap pockets though) The larger pockets are perfect for girls with larger butts, it makes it look nice round and perky. I love the washes, they are all so detailed and they just look expensive. I just bought a pair of hudsons and I love them. These jeans seem to work well for curvy girls, like me, and skinny girls so they are versatile jeans. The cut and wash seem to be designed to make your legs look skinny and long. i have several pairs of joes and like those too. The designs and washes can be a little boring but the fits are always great. Sevens are very popular but not really my thing. I think most of the cuts are made for skinny girls with no butts, the spacing on the back pockets makes my butt look so wide. They look great on the typical skinny white girl though.


----------



## .k. (May 10, 2008)

i got my first pair of citizens for 40 bucks! i didnt even know the brand! haha i just bought them off some guy who works at the factory. hehe im a dork


----------



## hhunt2 (May 10, 2008)

I love, love *Lucky Jeans* but if I can't afford them, i also like...

DKNY, Express, Elle (at Kohls).  I'm not a Kohl's shopper but I wanted to check out the Vera Wang and Elle lines.  And I liked the clothing and the prices were decent.  $30 for a pair of jeans.


----------



## chocokitty (May 10, 2008)

I love James Jeans and Joes!!


----------



## damsel (May 10, 2008)

joe's jeans (the honey style), fits like a dream.


----------



## stacylynne (May 10, 2008)

Seven for Mankind jeans, Joe's Jeans, Guess, Lucky, A/X & Rock Republic
I love boot cut jeans they're my fav. 
Dark wash with a hot pair of heels...


----------



## gymangel812 (May 10, 2008)

i like jeans. alot. 
Attachment 5691
my favorite is rock & republic closely followed by diesel.


----------



## TDoll (May 10, 2008)

My all time favorite is Seven for all Mankind.  These jeans are so awesome, I feel totally justified spending the money on them.  They are worth every penny and last FOREVER.
Citizens of Humanity is my close close second fav! Again, great quality and fit!


----------



## midge (May 16, 2008)

I <3 American Eagle jeans.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gymangel812* 

 
_i like jeans. alot. 
Attachment 5691
my favorite is rock & republic closely followed by diesel._

 
Wow I wish my collection looked like yours!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want some rhinetone R&R's. Do they make those anymore or are they all sold out? I only recently began getting into the designer denim after getting tired of jeans getting loose, torn or baggy.

I really want to try the Joe's Honey jeans since everyone says they fit so good. 

Currently Guess and Antik have my heart in the denim brand corner.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 4, 2008)

I love 7 for all mankind


----------



## Navessa (Jun 4, 2008)

citizens and grass for me!
post kids i have to go by waist size for a good fit!


----------



## KikiB (Jun 4, 2008)

I like the Joe's Provacateur fit, because I have an inseam that is so short that I have to get even the shortest of the "short" inseam jeans hemmed (27"). I don't really care a ton about the style, so long as they are designed for a short inseam. If they go curvy too, I'm stockpiling.


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 7, 2008)

JBrand Lovestory... THE perfect pair.


----------



## pinkhalo (Jun 8, 2008)

superfine...the only pair of jeans which are truly skinny! love them.


----------



## kurisuteru (Jun 8, 2008)

I love Hudson Jeans, J Brand (for their clean lines -- if you like the classy look, you can never go wrong with them! Their 14" ink wash is gorgeous.) and True Religion. They make the legs look perpetually long and slim! And at 5'2, believe me, you need all the help you can get!

I had one Guess pair of jeans...hated it. Thought it was uncomfy as hell until one day, I was shopping at Guess and found this lotus flower pocket stitching, thought it was gorgeous. 

Cost me around 200.00$ (SA told me that it was 100.00 more expensive than their regular jeans, because it was premium). I was skeptical at first, but was well worth the price. Did not run low in the back (with my thong for everyone to see) and was surprisingly comfortable as well!


----------



## josie (Jun 8, 2008)

I love my Citizens, but the material is kinda flimsy to me. It's uber comfortable though and their jeans fit me great, so it's all love.

I just got some Chip&Peppers. I got a dark wash that I really like, they're comfy too.

Annnnd! Levis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Always a good, affordable staple.

Am I the only one who still wants the R&R Victoria Beckham jeans? lol I know they seem kinda cheesy, but I'd love em. I've also yet to cop some True Religions. They have nice fits, but I feel like I'm drownin in em as far as height goes.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like Ashley Stewart jeans.  They are inexpensive and really fit well.  They also have a lot of styles/finishes.  The only problem is that I understand that they have a new buyer so the jeans won't be as good as they were.


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 8, 2008)

Joes!! I'm a petite hourglass figure and it's hard finding jeans that fit right for me because my butt is pretty full. Everytime I bend over or squat down my jeans tend to slide down..ugh. My go-to jeans are Joe's Provocateur (the petite fit). I get the 27's and they're perfect! I also love their Cigarette skinny jeans and really want to get their new wide leg jeans :] I also like William Rast, although they fit quite large. And Citizen's are always good, and Paige is nice, but not nearly as perfect as Joe's Jeans :]. I probably have ten pairs of Joe's and love every single pair! I'd recommend them to anybody because they have a wide range of fits for nearly every body type.. I'm starting to sound like a spokesperson so I'll stop, but seriously I will always love this brand.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 10, 2008)

baby phat


----------



## astronaut (Jun 10, 2008)

My dad says I wear too many "hobo" or "mental patient" clothes (tees and sweats or pajama bottoms lol), so he pursuaded me to try designer jeans. I did, and tried True Religion, 7 FAM, and R&R. I just recently fell in love with Rock and Republic jeans. I don't think I'll be buying any other jeans that aren't R&R! 7 FAM don't fit me right at all and I dislike the designs. True Religion jeans, I don't remember how they fit me, but I just remember absolutely despising the design. I hate the horseshoe on the back. It looks like two saggy butts. Rock & Republic though... they're sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they fit me!


----------



## VersaceBlonde (Jun 10, 2008)

For High End Paige, Kenneth Cole New York, and 7FAM; for Mid-End Paper Denim Cloth, for Low End Chip and Pepper of JCP, Vigoss, and Hollister


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 13, 2008)

I like AG Kiss Jeans. I want to sleep in them =P


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 28, 2008)

My favorite jeans in the whole world are Joe's by far. Love love love the fit and washes are perfect. There are different styles for different shapes - I am short and curvy and the Provocateurs are PERFECTION.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 28, 2008)

7 for mankind & Joe's Jeans are my fave.

I just bought 7's Dojo jean & I am completely in love!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a few:

-Gap
-Levi- this is really hit or miss
-Joe's jeans- I'm short and they make good short jeans. The pair I have, I've had for like 2 years and they still look exactly the same as they used to. You can find these at Saks off Fifth sometimes but very rarely.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 28, 2008)

Paris Blues are my new favorites- they make me butt and thighs look AMAZING!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jun 29, 2008)

my favorite are seven 7 jeans, apple bottoms, and babyphat.


----------



## XLiluX (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm still searching for that perfect pair of jeans.  I'm pear shaped so most jeans will either fit me in the waist area, but be way too tight everywhere else, or good everywhere else but are too big in the waist and end up looking saggy.  I always seem to end up settling with whatever isn't skin tight or falling off of me. I've tried having  jeans taken in too but they still don't fit right. 

Can anyone recommend a brand that is good for girls with a bit extra in the hips/thighs but smaller in the waist?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XLiluX* 

 
_Can anyone recommend a brand that is good for girls with a bit extra in the hips/thighs but smaller in the waist?_

 
IMO Joe's Jeans Honey fit. Since I have gained some wait in my thighs these have worked well for me. 7's Dojo cut has more give in the thighs as well.


----------



## babyfauxblondie (Jul 2, 2008)

true religion! <3


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 2, 2008)

I love Kuyichi..
my jeans's style are out of date I guess but I still love them


----------

